Ask HN: How does one improve their product thinking skills? - ganadiniakshay
======
carpo
Read and/or listen to books that give you tips on building products. Most
importantly use the skills you learn about.

Don't try and do everything in the book. Try and take one or two things that
resonate with you and just implement those. Obviously you need to be involved
in the development of a product to do that.

For example, I listened to The Mom Test earlier this year. Instead of trying
to remember and do everything from the book, I just took one part that
resonated. For me that was "Don't talk about your product when interviewing
customers, talk about the customer and their problem.". When you feel you've
improved at that, move on to the next thing you can improve.

------
askafriend
Work somewhere where you have a hand in the process.

Observe and reflect on what makes something good when you go about your life
and use different products.

Learn some basic principles of design so you start to develop an eye for some
of those concepts and so that you have the vocabulary to express why something
is good.

------
StriverGuy
Talk to people about products they use and the processes they have around
those products. Honestly, human interaction is the only way to fundamentally
improve product development processes.

